# SLR buying advice for a Novice



## panacea_amc (Jun 25, 2015)

Hello everyone,
To begin with I am absolutely raw regarding SLR. And so i need your help on this:

1. My budget is anything between 20K-30K.
2. I am more into panoramic shots, I use the android photosphere most often but am not intending to buy a fish eye lens. (*www.360cities.net/image/pano-20150131-070816)
3. I am not into zooming: am more interested in landscapes and near vision shots than clicking a bird situated in some distant tree.
4. I need a cam with very good focus.
5. Good battery support is also welcomed.

Please guide me to converge to some good models.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## $hadow (Jun 25, 2015)

There is another thread already going on which if I am not wrong is made by you?


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2015)

[MENTION=14878]panacea_amc[/MENTION]

Continue on your current thread :
*www.digit.in/forum/buying-advice/192277-slr-buying-advice.html#post2238007
Thanks for your patience and understanding


----------

